# Topics > Agriculture >  Lely Vector, automatic feeding system, Lely Holding, Maassluis, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lely Holding

Home Page - lely.com/farming-insights/lely-vector

----------


## Airicist

Lely Vector - how does it work

Published on Apr 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Lely Vector - Automatic feeding and robotic milking - Peter Ruijter

Premiered Jul 30, 2019




> Increase the efficiency and profitability of your feed strategy by feeding your cows more often. More frequent feeding stimulates frequent eating day and night, which means cows ingest more fodder. This has a positive impact on animal health, fertility and production, and also benefits your bottom line.

----------

